# [SOLVED] Tp Link Wireless N Adapter which always disconnects and re-connects



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Tp Link Wireless N Adapter which always disconnects and re-connects all the time to the internet.
I using a Tp Link Wireless router.

What could be causing this ?

How can I repair this connection so will connect more continously wihout being disconnected all the time ?

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Tp Link Wireless N Adapter which always disconnects and re-connects*

Disconnection could be because of other wireless devices in your household or nearby using the same channel. go into the Router setup and change the channel to *Channel 6*


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Tp Link Wireless N Adapter which always disconnects and re-connects*

Was on channel 6 already. However I changed to 11 now. I see if it improves.
So far no problem. Thanks.





spunk.funk said:


> Disconnection could be because of other wireless devices in your household or nearby using the same channel. go into the Router setup and change the channel to *Channel 6*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Tp Link Wireless N Adapter which always disconnects and re-connects*

Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the Top.


----------

